# Lago Maggiore



## chromis (21. Aug. 2008)

Wer mal ein paar Tage am Lago Maggiore verbringt, der sollte unbedingt auch einen Besuch der Villa Taranto in Verbania einplanen. Das ist eine wirklich gelungene Mischung aus Park und botanischer Raritätensammlung.

http://www.villataranto.it/home_deu.htm


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

Morgen Rainer

Da hast ein herrliches Platzerl ausgespät  

Danke  

Es gibt schon prachtvolle Park`s


----------



## robsig12 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

Besonders die __ Lotos gefallen mir sehr gut. Leider ist mein Teich dafür zu klein


----------

